# Face detectiion



## BonnieWilliams (Dec 25, 2019)

It suddenly started and won't stop. I checked catalog setting and face detection is turned OFF. It keeps running and when it stops to display faces, it move me from photos I'm viewing to another location in the film strip and I have to keep searching for the photo I was looking at in Library. It does this every minute or two. What is going on and how do I stop it?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Dec 25, 2019)

Try clicking on the white triangle at the right end of the identity plate and pause Face Detection:


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 25, 2019)

I don't see how that would be possible, Hal. If the Catalog Setting is turned off, Face Detection in the Activity Panel should automatically be paused. The only way I know that Face Detection could be active while the Catalog Setting is disabled is if the People View is enabled on the toolbar.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Dec 25, 2019)

Jim,
Face detection is turned off in my catalogue, and I can still unpause it in the Activity Panel.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 25, 2019)

Yes, and after you unpause it have you checked the Catalog Settings again? On my Mac system unpausing it toggles the catalog setting back on again, so my thinking was that as Bonnie reported that the Catalog Setting is disabled, Face Detection must still be paused.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Dec 25, 2019)

Yes, you're right. The Pause button and the check-box in the catalogue settings do exactly the same thing.


----------



## BonnieWilliams (Dec 25, 2019)

Thanks -  The first time I looked up the catalog setting to see if face recognition was on, I had not discovered the pause triangle yet. The  strange thing is I don't know how  face detection was turned on in the first place. It  started suddenly while I was sorting photos to flag them for picks and deletes. After I discovered the catalog face rec box was not checked, I did a google search and learned about the pause triangle. So I paused it but it only lasted a few minutes and began again. Thanks for your quick response. I'll be using  LR again later today  (on a Mac) and I'll double check those setting to make sure I'm not toggling it OFF/ON.  I really appreciate your help.


----------

